# Turning landscape lighting red?



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Buy some professional lighting gel sheets. Rosco 25 (red) is a good choice.

Depending on the size and number of your lights, one sheet might do. This is how theaters and film lighting is colored. Those lights burn very hot and the color sheets are designed to last next to high temperatures. You can cut the sheet into the sizes you'll need.

You will have to find a way for the gels to be used without their actually touching the lights. I like to use an appropriately sized can with both ends opened and placed over the fixture. Remember to cut some vent holes _behind_ the light. Simply wire, tape, or tie the gel in place. .. what works best will depend on the heat factor. Even better would be to cut a slice in the can almost completely around the circumference- directly below the rim- and simply slip the gel into the slot.

I love using professional grade lighting gels because I can easily and quickly change colors and don't have to buy colored bulbs. If you take care of it, lighting gel will last for ages.

eta: Gel lighting sheets are usually 20" x 25" and cost about $7 each.


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

buy red MR16 LED bulbs. Only 2 watts vs the 20 watts on those halogen bulbs.


----------



## shap (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. Looks like both options will work. I'll research the red LED and film and move forward. Thanks again!


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

We use the colored LED spots from Minions Web. They dont get hot and they save so much in the electric bill They are about $35 but last forever and we use the red and blue wash together and it looks really great.. We stick them in the regular outdoor spot holders ~ Pat


----------

